# saji knives........worth the cash?



## chefgary85 (Jul 1, 2014)

Hi there.my first post guys as a cheftalk newbie.im just wondering about the legendarysaji knives.ive long enjoyed japanese western styled knivez such as shun global tojiro etc.im now looking for a knife with a little more character and history.the shun performs brilliantly but so many chefs have them these days.plus ive heard the damascus is not true damascus.im looking at a saji craft 210mm chef knife.my first choice was a hattkri but sadly in uk these are as rare as rocking horse poop  id love some info and oppinions on the saji.its £499 here in uk.stunning knife but will it perform as well as a misono/masamato knife?thanks!


----------



## chefgary85 (Jul 1, 2014)

Apologies i meant hattori(fat fingers small keypad!)


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Hi @chefgary85 and welcome to cheftalk.

Can you link us to which saji you're talking about in particular? I see they have a couple different lines.

Most of the knives you've mentioned are VG10 steel with a 50/50 grind. Are you interested in looking at other steels? Carbon would give you the best cutting performance but you'd have to wipe them down often. Even among stainless you can find better options than VG10.

I guess for us to better help you, what is your main goal? What do you like about your current knives and what are you looking to get out of the new knife? Better edge retention? Better handle? Uniqueness?


----------



## chefgary85 (Jul 1, 2014)

www.japaneseknifecompany.com/saji-craft

Essentially edge retention mainly but with that handmade feel.im hugely impressed with the masamoto and misono knives i already own so essentially its something of equal cutting power but more unique im aft


----------



## chefgary85 (Jul 1, 2014)

And yes carbon does interest me.any particular brand recomendations?thanks


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Saji seems way overpriced, you're just paying for his artwork, which is nothing terribly special.  These are not honyaki knives but are commanding honyaki prices.  You have lots of choices in VG10 and SG2/R2 that will cost a fraction.  And there are other alloys to compete, hap40 is one of the new kids on the block.

So the question is, what exactly to you want from a knife?  Search the archives you'll find lots of info.  Type in Japanese vs German, first knife, etc, you'll quickly find lots.

Rick


----------



## chefgary85 (Jul 1, 2014)

Ok thanks.ive noticed on jck.com that hattori hd are now sold out as well.in uk hattoris are hugely sought after but seem impossible to find!


----------

